# HELP!!! Blue Collar Woodworking needs your opinion!



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

This is our first "season" and it is a learning experiance for us. I'm trying to establish the direction of the show, fill the niche that I originally intended. That has led to some significant changes over the months the show has been on. The first episode bears little resemblance to the latest episode if you really look at the two side by side.

*The vision I have is simple*: An internet woodworking show for regular woodworkers. That means those of us who have small shops in our garages, basements and sheds. True, others target that same audiance. "Woodworking for Mere Mortals" does a great job, demonstrating projects that are simple to make with basic equipment. (I am personally a big fan) But Blue Collar Woodworking (BCWW) is different from Steve's show in that we don't make "projects". Instead we make jigs and tools and shop improvements. The point of BCWW is to help regular woodworkers turn their regular workshops into the best workspaces they can be… without spending a lot of money to do it. It's about woodworking on a shoestring, making your own stuff as much as possible, and making wise tool purchases when you have to.

For a while now there has been a thread on Lumberjocks.com with the show's schedule for the rest of this year. It's never been written in stone because I like to make changes as I see the need. But recent events have caused me to rethink the entire schedule… or at least a large part of it.

*When BCWW began* it was supposed to "document life in an everyday, small, semi-professional workshop". Early episodes would tell you what we did that week and what we were working on for the next week. But it has evolved into something else. We have featured a lot less of the "happenings in the shop" out of fear that most people really don't really care about that stuff. Instead we've done more on the jigs and such that we are always working on to improve the shop. While The Stumpy Nubs Workshop is an operating small business that makes things from wood, the show has become about the jigs and tools behind the scenes, and that is really not what we originally intended. Is this a bad thing or a good thing?

We enjoyed steady growth through the first couple of months. But once we began highlighting the jigs and tools we were designing, the ratings really took off from hundreds of weekly views to several thousand. Perhaps it's an indication that you prefer the newer format over the original one?

*The bottom line it this*: We really began to grow when started to notice what our viewers really wanted to see, and to tailor the show accordingly. So it is good for us to occasionally ask everyone how we are doing, do you like the changes we've made, and what would you like to see different.

*Here's some of the changes we are working on right now*: We are trying to have a new episode most weekends, and we are working on a series of "Stumpy Shorts" (1-2 minutes long) to be aired midweek. We are building a new website with streaming episodes, a regular blog and FREE jig plans and tips. (Set for release this fall). And we are planning on doing a lot more shows on woodworking jigs and homemade tools. We're also sponsoring a new contest (the announcement was in episode #16)

*So here's where you come in*: Tell us what you like about the show and what you could frankly do without. Tell us what you'd like to see more of, and what you really don't care much about.

*For example*: You might like the humor segments and the jig builds, but you get board with the tool reviews. Or you may like the information segments, but you can do without the humor. Or you may want to see more tool reviews in future episodes… or you may want to see more jigs featured, or whatever…

*What about the day it airs?* We've been posting the new episodes on Sunday evenings. Would you prefer to see them at a different time or on a different day? For example, if we started posting them on Monday evenings (like has been suggested) would you be more or less likely to watch at that time?

Let me know your suggestions so Blue Collar Woodworking can become even better!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs"


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Stumpster/aka Jim,

You've come a long way. Definite learning experience? And you are still afloat. Great. You are an intelligent and clever guy. My hat is off to you for your courage and perseverance. When it appeared to me you might be drowning you showed a tremendous adaptive talent.

Love your practical approach and you are inovative. keep it up. Like your humor more when it's sarcasm free? You have a good evelved target audience. But ya gotta have money to make it continue or like my wife says about my psych practice. "It's not a hobby."

I'm sure it's time consuming? and if you have a day job great! If you are depending on this alone, I'm rooting for ya!

When I can look, I do go to the site. some things are relevant to me and others are not.

Guess I'd like to see you use all those nifty planes etc, on a simple finished build for the viewers. Like Norm or Charles Neil? ( sorry ) It looks like Charles loves your stuff. 

One of my clients who is involved in bringing people together said after being frustrated by asking people to present what they want, said "I think they want a leader." She is being assertive, and says it has worked for her in the past.

I tried to adapt a woodworking group into a club in my area. HAHAHAHA. Don't have the money orthe time to do it.

Hope my rambling helps.

Best of Luck,

Tom/akaDocSavage45


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

The best thing I can think to advice is make SURE the audience can SEE what you are doing! For example, I have looked far and wide for a GOOD video on the Porter Cable Dovetail jig. Doesn't exist. Finally found one that appeared to be a demo someone put together. My excitement was dampened by the FIXED CAMERA, couldn't see the devil in the details.

Oh, and maybe a voluntary email sign up for those that would appreciate show reminders?

Good luck! I plan on dropping by soon!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Gee Jim, I'm enjoying it as it is. I'll bet if you made some tweaks it would still be good. I enjoy watching the show even if it's a topic that is not of particular interest to me. I don't really have any suggestions so I guess this post is pretty much not helpful. Maybe if you were a little bit taller? How about that? Maybe about and inch or two. I'll bet you get a lot of recommendations for height. Spalted maple elevator shoes?

(Just my luck you might have a napoleonic complex.) Sorry if you do. I don't mean to offend. You actually have excellent communications skills for a short person.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Stumpy,

Don't change your Format, I for one rather enjoy your Variety Show, with it's informative jest, mixed tool reviews, innovative tool adaptations, poorman's mechanical Jigs and yes, the wit of a Michigander.

Bring IT! ...at your convenience. - Len

P.S. ...by the way Jim, Miracle Grow will NOT increase the size nor the proliferation of your Profile Plane Collection.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

HA! I am actually just a bit under 6 feet tall (between 5-10 and 5-11, depending on who I'm trying to impress)... but I do have a supply of spalted maple, so we'll see..


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I've got no complaints about when it airs, as long as it's a regular thing! (Speaking of which, when's the newest one coming out?) I've gotten to a point where I really look forward to a new episode every week.

The tool reviews are fine, and I love the jig and machine builds, naturally. That's what the whole show is about, after all.

The editing is getting better, although sometimes the volume could stand to be evened out. Perhaps the intro montage with the music could be shortened. The humor is welcome, although the opening jokes have had a couple of groaners. I know, I know, you can't please everyone…

Overall I really like the show, and it's one of the main reasons I stick around here. Keep doing what you're doing. You're an invaluable resource.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, you're two inches taller than me. So, now I do have a recommendation. I think your camera angle, mostly when in the chair, makes you look about 5'6". There, something to work on. Put the camera on the floor pointing up. Cut the nose hairs first.


----------



## smithy (Jan 10, 2012)

Not much help from me, just some support- I like the humor as well as the tips& ideas! No matter how ya tweak it, I'm sure it'll be good!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

"For example: You might like the humor segments and the jig builds, but you get board with the tool reviews."

There's a humor segment???? ;-D

Jim, it is obvious that you are having fun making these shows and we enjoy watching them. I suspect, if you try to over-think it, you might just end up missing the point of it all.

Bottom line, if it is important to you, and you enjoy it, most likely, it will be important and enjoyable to many of us out in wood-worker-land…dom. (I just made that word up.)


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

Stump i feel the same way leave your format alone, you have a plan stick to it you cant cover everything at once and you will be chasing your tail try too fill everyones needs. you will get there someone has to wait. its like jigs and fixtures everybody has a different ide,r on how to make things work. so stay with what you have planed.

AS far as the show i would like to see a little more content on making the individual parts and pieces and some more mid week shorts. Other than that great work so far where this weeks show i,am going through nubber with drawl.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

The sound issue is something we've been working on. I've tried several microphones with disappointing results. The problem may be the camera. The new mic is good quality, but the testing I did over the weekend was awful. Since the mic sounds great when attached to the computer for background narration, it may be that the camera's mic input is faulty.

I've been shopping for a new camera but it is very difficult to find a consumer model with a mic jack! I'm looking at a professional model, but that will be a big expense for our low budget, so it'll be a few more weeks of sound issues, I'm afraid.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*DON'T MISUNDERSTAND ME: I have no plans on changing the overall format! *

The show format of "segments" will stay the same. The question is which ones would people like to see more of, and which ones less of.

We do an opening "deep thoughts" style clip which will continue as long as I can think of new things. Yes, it is sometimes a "groaner", but that's the point!

The other segments are:

Ask Stumpy- answers to viewer questions, sometimes serious, sometimes humorous.
Stuff Stumpy Uses- Tool reviews, usually of inexpensive but very handy stuff.
Stumpy's Safety Tip- Self explanatory…
Stumpy's Evening Advise- A humorous rant about something.

Those segments are usually dispersed throughout the show, some appear in every episode, others only occasionally. *But the "meat" of the show is a jig or tool improvement, which makes up most of the show's content.*

All of that will stay the same. I'm NOT reworking the show format, just asking what type of content those segments should contain more of.


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

*GOOD*

*WOOD*


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I must second BTimmons comment regarding the opening montage. My connection/computer is not always that quick to load videos. This sometimes makes viewing the show a bit cumbersome, besides with a shorter intro, you would have more time for the show itself.

My other "Bone of Contention" is the sometimes sporadic timing of episode releases, which is really just a symptom of BCWW withdrawls, as I have become addicted to BCWW and I am also a creature of habit. Of course the "Bone of Contention" is more of a "Bone Chip" & not a Mastodonic femur. I do realize that you produce & provide the show as a labor of love and that real life sometimes has a way of wreaking havoc on ones schedule.

On the positive side, I enjoy your cocktail of jigs, tool reviews, tips & tricks all blended with a twist of humor, followed by a "Cold One"!!!

You do a wonderful job with the show and provide a great service!!! All in all, I think my criticisms are rather minor, but they are what they are. Please continue to "Do what you do" and provide my much needed woodworking infotainment fix!!!

Thank you.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Doc*- I don't have what a regular person would call a "day job". At least not a 9-5. I run three businesses with the help of a couple of partners. One is a residential service business that is seasonal, giving me lots of free time in the summer and winter, another is an internet sales business which operates three "stores" related to genealogical and historical research and artifacts. Those two pay the bills. That leaves all the income from the woodworking business (things made for sale in the shop and any revenue from jig plans, etc) free to re-invest into itself as it continues to grow.

Anyone who thinks they can make money off a podcast is nuts. The production costs far outweigh the ad revenue. It's a labor of love, not a money maker!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Hiya Stumpy!

Confuscious said "He who tries to please eveyone, pleases no one." Keep it *fun.* When you cease enjoying doing it, it will show and it will bomb. Badly! Do what you enjoy and let the audience that enjoys that stay and those who don't are free to look elsewhere. There are some 300 - odd million people in the US of A and another 30 - odd million of us Canuks up here on the chilly side of the border, not to mention the english speaking folks in the United Kingdom, Australia, New Zealand and so on. All told, there are roughly a billion people on the planet who either call english their mother tongue or as a second language that they are functionally fluent in. If only one percent of them are wood workers, either hobbyists or pros, and if only one percent of the wood workers who speak engliish like your show, that leaves a target market of about 100,000 which is 20 times what you have now. Get the point? Keep it up and the devil take those who want you to change.

As for suggestions, how about, when you do a show on building a tool or jig like that magnificent finger joint one, how about the next showing how to *use* it? To you it's obvious, because you designed the darn thing, but some of us dunderheads aren't psychic and have to spend hours trying to figure it out so it makes sense. Use the confounded thing to make a joint or two, or cut some dovetails, showing how to set the machine up for various thicknesses of wood, etc etc etc.

Once in a while, do something tongue in cheek to cheer us up (and cheer yourself up doing it) This thing, for most of us, is a HOBBY and it's supposed to be FUN. If I didn't get a kick out of this place, I'd be history so fast the shockwave would crash the web for hundreds of miles in every direction. Do I drop in here to learn something? DAMN RIGHT I DO! However, I left school a half a century ago and have zero desire to go back. I want to learn things that interest me. I want to do it in an enjoyable manner, and I like an occasional chuckle along the way to break the mood and keep it fun.

Jim my friend, you run one of the best sites on the wood wide web. I rank you right up there with our mutual buddy Steve from Marin, and you'll note *he* isn't allergic to a joke or two (or six).

I think the key word in all this is "fun". Think of all the teachers you've had over the years. I'll bet there were ones who used humor in their classes, and I'll bet they had higher results in how much got pounded through your thick skull than the ones who were dry, by the book teachers. Am I right?

You, my friend, are a teacher. Not an instructor, ateacher. Instructors are a dime a dozen. True teachers are a rare breed. In all my years in school, I was fortunate to have known about a half dozen, and I was even more fortunate to have been in the classes of half of them. I learned more from them in an hour than I did from many of the others in a term. You have a gift, and it's up to you to use that gift. It's not anyone else that has to exercise it, just you. Sure, take advice like we're doing here, but in the end, do your* own* thing! Anything less isn't fair, to us or to you.

Have a fantastic day and an even better tomorrow. I look forward to seeing what your site looks like a year from now, and (God willing) ten years from now.

Paul


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jim i really enjoy the show as is so far, from the humor to the tool review, and the jigs are great, your doing a great job i think, but if and when i have any suggestions , i will pass them along to stumpy…i guess one thing i would like, and that is for the show to be shown on monday evening…just a personal preference …but otherwise, its all great jim…thank you for all the work you do , its a show i value and enjoy, so know that i really appreciate all the work …grizz


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I have to agree, you've come a long way. I don't watch them all, but watch some. As for suggestions, I FFW to 60 seconds in to skip all the intro. It is waaaaay too long. Knock it down to 10 seconds and it would be more tolerable. Keep up the good work.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Milo*- That's a good point. We are, like most pod casts, a one camera show. We tried two cameras, but it doubles the editing time to have two angles going at once, and it already takes a whole day to edit an episode.

We've actually been developing a new camera "tripod" that hangs from the ceiling. Not that every shot would be from above, it will telescope down to bench height or retract up as needed. The idea is to get more options for positioning the camera in a small shop. Because of the layout of the shop and the big island in the center, we're limited on the places we can stand the regular tripod. And that limits out angles. But if it hung from the ceiling, it could be put pretty much anywhere.

We're applying the same idea with our new lighting. Most professional lighting comes on stands or tripods. We're making our own that hangs from the ceiling with adjustable arms so it can be positioned above, beside or even below the subject. I may do a show on making your own lighting someday since a lot of woodworkers do pod casts.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Stumpy - Overall I like the format, I think you generally have the right mix of humor, information, tool review, etc. What I like most is essentially what you said your objective is…a show for the regular woodworker, thoseof us working out of our garages (or equivalents) trying to get the most out of our woodworking. I like your tool reviews, especially those that present tools that "tool snobs" might turn their noses up at but are actually not bad (maybe not great but for the money usable, ie the HF plane.) I also like the machines you are designing. A particular interest of mine of late though, that I'd love to see you do, is how to make a router template, particularly one that is not a standard circle or polygon (say something with "S" curve(s)). Every book, article and video I've ever found on the topic fail to show all the details. I'd like to see all the painstaking steps.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Rance, DIY & BT*- I have been planing on changing the intro for "season two". If you watch most woodworking shows (as opposed to short video blogs) you'll notice that the into is important to tell the story behind to show itself and introduce it to the new viewers. The Woodright Shop, for example, has a lengthy into which illustrates the hosts desire to leave the hustle and bustle of city life behind for the charm of simple, traditional living.

Of course on the internet you are dealing with a whole different mindset. Things are usually short and to the point. But My show isn't for people in a hurry. It's for those who want to sit back with "a cold one" and spend a few minutes being entertained. The episodes average 12 minutes each, much longer than a video blog, but still considerably shorter than a TV show.

At any rate, I do plan on completely reworking the intro, making it shorter and better at informing the viewer what the show is all about without taking up so much time.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

*BigTiny* raises an excellent point:

"As for suggestions, how about, when you do a show on building a tool or jig like that magnificent finger joint one, how about the next showing how to use it? To you it's obvious, because you designed the darn thing, but some of us dunderheads aren't psychic and have to spend hours trying to figure it out so it makes sense. Use the confounded thing to make a joint or two, or cut some dovetails, showing how to set the machine up for various thicknesses of wood, etc etc etc."

I think that's a great idea. Seeing how a jig is used will give us, the audience, a much better understanding of why something is designed the way it is.


----------



## slotman (Sep 3, 2011)

I wouldn't change a thing. You've got a great show!!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been thinking about the intro while I've been in the shop…

I insist on keeping the "Things Stumpy Thinks About" segment which normally is at the very beginning, but it doesn't have to be before the intro. It can be inserted anywhere in the show like the other segments (as described above) are. The animated sequence could be mostly done away with too. It's kind of an "inside joke" anyway. That would cut the intro by more than half (counting from the first frame until the end of the disclaimer.

The problem is the theme song. It will have to be condensed to make up for the loss of the animated sequence and I am afraid it wouldn't sound right. We'll have to play around with it and see what we can do…


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Things DS thinks about…

Hey, I've been wondering about your intro ever since I saw it the first time. 
What is the story there? 
Did you steal a tree out of Canada and the park ranger is chasing you and then falls in love with you? 
Not sure I am reading that right. 
If there's a back story there, maybe I missed it.
Is there a pic-a-nic basket in there somewhere, yogi?


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

The Music and intro has to go! LOL The rest I love.


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

NO ds thats not canada it called the U P its like a small country between Michigan and canada and the people even have their own language and theirs miles and miles of WOOD


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*DS*- Canada? That's Michigan! Don't you know the U.P. when you see it! 

*The Story Behind the Intro:*

When I was a boy my uncle (grandfather's brother) was a volunteer at the Seney National Wildlife Refuge in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. His job was to build birdhouses, LOTS of birdhouses. They are scattered throughout the preserve. Meanwhile he was building a stunningly beautiful log house on a lake up there, doing everything himself, including the woodwork. That's what got me interested in woodworking. It took me many years to get a real workshop, but roots of my woodworking go back to the UP and the Seney refuge. That part of the intro is a tribute to that fact.


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

STUMPY don,t change anything just a little longer and more content. you and steve marin ( mere mortals) have the best shows on the internet. mathias is good but somtimes you have to work to pay attention but great content. the wood whisper is good but with their new born he,s not on enough but thats understandable. just keep doing what were watching *ITS GREAT *


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

How funny, I guess being raised in the Southwest, I always assumed Michagan had the oven mit and nothing more. On a map it kinda looks like it could be part of Wisconsin, or Canada (I googled it)
I've never actually been to that part of the country, so it is rather foreign to me. 
I apologize for my ignorance, though I am working on that.

That's a cool story. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

The Yoopers would tie you up and throw pasties at you for that!

(Yooper is a person who lives in Michigan's upper peninsula, also called the U.P.)
(Pasties are what they eat)


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

I say keep the intro and music! Overall, I have found your videos both entertaining and educational. Keep up the great work!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I might shorten the intro a bit, but the music stays!

I actually get a lot of compliments on the music, not just in the intro but also the little bits that accompany the segment transitions throughout the show.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

Stumpy,

I am a newcomer to your show. I have watched all that I can find. I do like your show and will watch it as much as I can.

I like the jigs you build. I really like the things that Stumpy thinks. Great show. I hope you can come close to breaking even and keep on keeping on.

Domer


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I love it all, your shows are informative, funny and useful. Keep up the great work. The one suggestion I might add is that sometimes I feel a little shorted, when we dont get to see the full jig production AND use, but that maybe the intent, to leave just a tad to be desired


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

Heya Stumpy,
I love your video blog, and I would love to see more just weekly going ones like your earlier videos as well. Maybe the way Steve Ramsey does it where he has 2 channels, one for the meat and potato videos. Then another one for the weekly going ons in the stumpy nub shop.

I look forward to every one of your videos 

-jeremy


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

Mmmmm pasties i,am hungry know. STUMP i buy if you go getem.

them guys down south think them cradads are good they need a good pastie with gravy Mmmmmm.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeremy- I go back and forth on doing more of the "this week at the Stumpy Nubs Workshop we've been making cabinets" kind of stuff. I personally like a show like that, sort of a "reality" show where you see the innerworkings of the shop with certain things highlighted. That was the original model for the show.

But I also worry that people will be saying "get to the jig idea!" Shows on the internet have to be short on fluff and filler.

A good example was episode #4. That week we were rearranging the shop, which led to moving the fireplace and installing new gas lines. All of that was part of the video. I wonder how many people said "who cares about what you're doing in your shop this week" and just fast forwarded to the second half of the episode which had some shop tips and a tool review.

Contrast that with episode #16 where we don't say anything about what has been going on in the shop that week. I just demonstrate a technique, and show a new jig I made for cutting raised panels.

*I personally prefer the original format from the earlier episodes where one flowed into the next, telling the story of a small shop, the challenges it encounters and the cool jigs and tools it uses to meet them. I wonder if I am just imagining that most people were bored with it…

Anybody have comments on that?*


----------



## mwilkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Stumpy,

Love the shows and enjoy the humor. I would not change anything, even my girls laugh at what stumpy thinks about.

I would love to see some shorts or a portion of the show from time to time showing what you are building and how some of the jigs you have made were yused on the project.

Keep up the good work and I look forward to more shows.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm back! Keep the intro, it sets you apart. Don't get a formula going! There are many good suggestions over time you can put in. How do you figure it out.  helps the people who are your original audience? Cleaning the shop Naw! But making the shop safer? Yep!

You mentioned Red Green humor in the beginning. Think you found Stumpy humor?

What I recognize about serial programs is they feel they have to top the next show. Maybe you will need a co-producer. LOL

Hey just look at all the responses.

Later


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

Mmmm pasties dang you stumpy cant get em out of my mind.

But to your last comment them are the shows that draw ed me to your program and i really enjoy it. And that what makes you stumpy nubs. like i said keep doing what your doing just show a little more of how your making parts. then use your shorts mid week to show using you jigs.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

*stumpy*
love the show ,got agree with *Big Tiny* pretty much hit the nail on the head,can't add any thing to whats been said. being new it goods for us newbess to have you guys that take the time to do what you guys are doing.a segment on tips is always welcomed to me as some over look that there are all skill levels watching your show thats what makes your show great it puts a person at ease so we don't feel intimidated for not knowing all of this craft.got to get some t-shirts and caps .


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

I actually really liked the shop organization episode, it has led me to rethink how things are organized in my shop, and I'm in the process of moving several of my tools around.

I personally like to see what other woodworkers are doing, in a real shop ..

-jeremy


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

No need for changin, tweakin, or "editing" what is good Stumps…... Don't change a thing and keep the good stuff comin. I'll be watchin em all at one time or another. Keep up the good work AND play, cuz the humor is fantastic just like the rest of the show. That's my 2-cents


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jim, please do not shorten the intro, i just love the little guy and the music and the moose, to me thats a great part of the show, you cant take the fun parts out, yea the learning is great and the jigs and all that , but the humor is a big part of the show if you ask me…i would hate to see the intro changed..if its not broken, dont fix it…and the intro is not broken…....please please please…............dont, change it…..lengthen the show a little then, i would easily watch say a 12 or 15 minute show, i would watch a 30 minute show, as i really enjoy what your doing…..grizz


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Stumpy I like the intro the way it is. Its your history and it is you.
I like the format.
One thing I would like to see that there is so little of online is an advanced tip section. 
Like rake angles on saws, tool steel types, advanced joinery, repairing finishes on antique furniture, rust removal options, tool finishes, annealing and tempering steel, sharpening in cannel gouges, what wood dust is harmful. etc….. 
please stay light and funny, a bit strange leaves us scratching our heads.
Live shop feed
Stay Stumpy.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I like your show just as it is but I gotta know: what in the Hell are 'pasties'? In my area it's what strippers wear to cover their nipples. Surely you guys don't eat those. Do you?


----------



## TooSharp (Feb 6, 2012)

Stumpy, I enjoy your regular and short videos. I like how you weave in creating/using jigs while working through a specific project. The only comment I have is about your intro, seems a bit long and I always skip past the first 52 seconds.
Keep up the good work!

Edit - I didn't read the rest of the replies before I submitted my response….Didn't want to seem like I was just adding to the intro conversation, as it was/is my only critique.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

Love the show. It is nice change from someof the dry fair available.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Stumpy, you asked me for it, so at the risk of offending you, I'll tell you what I think og the show.

The intro.
Don't worry about the intro. If you like it, that's fine. The only thing is one that one is, if you change it, do it quick. The more people get used to that intro, the more they'll expect to see it at the beginning.

Humor.
Do not lose the humor. Let me rephrase that KEEP THE HUMOR. Without the humor, it would be a lot like some other wood working shows I've seen online and off. There are a lot of them out there that take themselves so seriously that the host seems to not enjoy what he's doing. If he doesn't enjoy what he's doing, why the hell should I?

Project Schedule.
Lose the schedule. You have what, like a year of scheduling laid out? Then you state that you'll change it on a whim. So why have a schedule? Do what works for the time. There is no way to lay out a year in advance and stick to it. As a matter of fact, you haven't. More on that later. I'd rather watch your show and see what you've presented instead of expecting a certina thing at a certain time and then not get it at that certain time and be disappointed. Do away with the scedule and suprise us.

Show Schedule.
I think any day you feel comfortable posting is fine. It's online, so anyone can come watch it at any time.

Show Length.
I like the show length of the weekly show that's around ten minutes. If anything, I'd like to see it longer. For people who like short pieces, there's the Stumpy Shorts. As for the weekly show though, I like it to be long enough for me to sit back and enjoy my hot one (coffee) while watching it.

What to build.
Build what YOU want to build. To do anything else you would get tired of it yourself. If you get tired of it, I guarantee that the show will get boring and fade away silently for a lot of people to forget it ever happened. If you really want to build something, build it. If it's well thought out and and presented right, people will watch the show and build the plans. 
This is where the no schedule rears its ugly head again. With no schedule, you're allowed to build what you want, when you want, without getting into problems. You recently moved up a particular project because someone on one of your threads mentioned an idea of wanting to build one (drill press table I think it was). Well that's fine. You want to build it and you're helping someone else out. 
Here's the problem though. With a schedule, now you've pushed back something that maybe I wanted to build. Actually, there is something down the line there on your schedule that interests me. And it's now pushed back a week. It doesn't matter. Unless I want to design my own, I can patiently wait. So can anyone else. So, if you push up one project, then another, and say push up the project I'm wanting, where does it end? You can't make everyone happy. If you try, your show will become chaotic and noone will be happy, especially Stumpy Nubs.

Advice.
We all like shop tips and ideas. However, do not ever act like your way is the only way. I'm not trying to put you down. I'm guilty of this exact things sometimes. I am not trying to promote a web show though. You have to be careful with that. I know of at least one person you have offended with that. I won't reveal who because it doesn't matter. The point is that there are so many wood workers out there and a lot of them have different views, ideas, and experiences. You have to find a balance between giving helpful advice and tips while not ever sounding like you're telling anyone that their method is wrong. That's a fine line to walk my friend. I wish you the best of luck with that because no matter how hard you try, you'll still offend someone at times. All you can do is try to keep it to a minimum.

Offending Without Worry.
You have made jokes about people spending crazy amounts of money on things, sanding blocks for example. You will almost certainly offend people with that. This is a grey area where, no matter how ridiculous the item is, some people will stand behind the product because of a name stamped on it. 
This is an area where I say offend without worry. That is one of the things I like about your show. You are presenting yourself as a common man who is not going to pay a thousand bucks for a sanding block. Don't change that. I like it when you make fun of stuff like that because it makes me feel I can relate to you better. I see overpriced garbage all the time but never say anything because I know I'll offend someone. For you to do it, it gives me someone I can say to, right on man.

Overview.
I agree that most people are going to be more interested in the jigs and tips. It's the nature I think of wood working.
Most of the things you can possibly build has been done to death. If you build a table, or chairs, or bed, or any common thing, well, how many dang ways can you show to do something. Something that has set your show apart as of late is the fact that you're showing different ways of doing those things. Most of us know how to make a dovetail joint for a tool cabinet. What we want to see is a BETTER way of making that same joint. The fact that you do it with a shop made jig just makes it better because it's something that anyone, if they wish, can build themselves with your plans and not have to go out and spent next month's mortgage payment on a new tool.
I don't want to see another Roy Underhill or Norm Abrams. If I want to see those guys, I can go watch those guys. I feel that too many people these days are trying to replace these old favorites. They have no replacement. They done a good job of filling a void that needed filling at the time that they did it. Now though, there is so much overflow from that these days with the internet that it's overwhelming. I think what we need new is, well new. We don't need another Underhill or Abrams. We need something different. I think you are on your way to there.

I think you're doing a good job. If I understand you correctly, what you're doing now is trying to build a viewership. I only have one more suggestion for that. You can post the video in more than one place even here on Lumberjocks. There are some of us on the looooooong Stumpy Thread (that's what I call it, among other things) that will see where you post the new show each week. However, start a new blog series. Post a blog post for each week's video seperately. This allows more coverage, and encourages discussion on just that episode instead of the drawn out thread that it's currently posted on. We (yes we, I'm to blame to) have turned the present thread into something that a lot of people aren't even going to bother with simply because of the sheer volume of it. How many thousands of replies is it now?
The current shoe thread has turned into a meeting place for Stumpyholics. We appreciate it and there is no turning that back now. SO how about a seperate place for each episode to discuss just that episode?

.

Yes, my ramblings went long. I think I'll shut up now.


----------



## JoePurdue (Feb 11, 2010)

The show is entertaining, informative and appealing because it is what it is. Project builds, jig design reviews, shop re-models, contests, opening and closing segments all combine to make for some of my favorite content on the net or any other media for that matter. The production quality gives the show an authenticity and vibe that resonates with me. Kind of a Wood Whisperer meets Northern Exposure with a little bit of that quirky Northern, Mid-west, Prairie Home-companion, SNL inspired humour. Trust your instincts. As long as you are having fun, my guess is your audience will continue to tune-in and grow.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't change a thing. Unless you want to shorten the opening a little. It's seems a little long after watching all of your episodes. How about shortening the animation and letting the music play into the beginning of the video and show some footage of your work. Whatever your currently building in your shop that isn't going to be part of the show, or some random shots around the shop. That would be interesting.

Definitely keep the things Stumpy thinks about". Your show has become my favorite.

Sit back…. and have a cold one. You've earned it my friend!


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Stumpy, I check out your shows all the time (they are definitely entertaining and I like the jigs) One thing as was stated above better angles and close ups would help. As for the sound jumping around, you could buy $5000 mic and it won't change a thing as far as the sound levels up and down. What you might need is a compressor, (not an air compressor) it's a module or you could have one in the form of a computer program. It levels out whatever sound you put through it (could be a microphone, could be the whole show audio) in recording these are key. (I used to do allot of recording music before this) Check it out , it's something to look into. Good luck with the show. I'll be watching.


----------



## Gary777 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi Stumpy, Thank you again for all the work you do putting this show on.

This isn't the answer you were looking for but honestly I can't think of anything I would change. Part of what I love most about your show is that you cover a lot of areas and we never know what might be coming next. Your slightly odd sense of humor is a perfect fit for the show and lets face it, woodworkers like tools and jigs. I agree that making it a bit longer would be great but I hope you keep the format you have now because that is what keeps me coming back.

Also, I've spent a good amount of time in the UP and it's a beautiful place, I'd love to live there myself. I lived in way way North Minnesota for a few years so we weren't far.

Keep up the great work!

PS: I bought a work sharp because of your show! I love it!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*William*- I would't ask if I could be offended by an honest response! Here's my thoughts:

*The intro*- Several people say they routinely skip to the :60 point in the videos. I can't have that, because once people start using the bar at the bottom to skip parts it can quickly become a habit of just browsing through the videos. I don't know yet what I am going to do, but I already think I will move the "Stuff Stumpy Thinks About" segment from the beginning to the middle of the video. I may replace it with a brief overview of what will be in the episode so people know why they should watch the whole thing. The animation sequence may have to go, or at least be shortened. And I want to update the rest to show some of the things we have done this season.

*Humor*- Gonna stay. I don't care if people laugh or groan, I am not a comedian, I just like a good dumb joke and I intend on keeping it that way. Anybody who says (though I've never heard anyone say) that the Mere Mortals videos would be as good without his light humor and personality isn't being honest. I don't need to know how to build a banana rack, but I sure enjoyed watching him and his son do it!

*Schedule*- I'll have to think on that. The schedule thread is more of an introduction to the show. While you guys may do most of the chatting, a LOT of people are visiting and reading. My website gets more hits from people who visited that thread than anywhere else. So that means that people new to the show are seeing it, and the schedule is intended to tell them what kind of things we do on the show. But I DO like to have the freedom to change it, and I can see how that could be a problem.

*Length*- I have gotten some comments from others (especially other pod casters) that it is too long. My attitude is, if I wanted it to be like their podcast, I wouldn't be doing this. I regularly refer to it as a "Show" for a reason. A "Podcast" is usually short and to the point. A "Show" is something you can relax and watch for entertainment. While I try to provide informative content, I really just want people to enjoy watching it. And to me, you can't really settle in to watch a 5 minute podcast. Those are for browsers, and there are enough of them around. If anything, I may make it longer!

*What to build*- Actually, I never put anything on the schedule that I wasn't planning on building anyway. Since the show is supposed to document life at "The Stumpy Nubs Workshop", it is mostly made up of stuff we are already doing in our shop. Granted, I do plan on making some jigs we don't really need simply because they are fun to make and I know others would like them. But I don't do anything I don't want to do.

*My way or the highway*- I guess I was unaware that I ever came across that way. (Could you at least tell me which segment offended them?) I certainally don't believe that my way is the only way, or even the best way. Perhaps it is just another case of my strange sense of humor being taken the wrong way. Unfortunately, that happens from time to time, and there's little I can do about it without changing my personality, and let me tell you, that ain't possible at this point!

*Offending*- True, I may offend some of the hoity-toity-fru-fru woodworkers with garages full of Festool stuff who look down on guys like me who use Harbor Freight tools. (NO, not all Festool users are hoity-toity, just the ones who think everybody else is an "amateur") Those people aren't my audience anyway. I am never going to be invited by Christopher Swartz to Woodworking in America like Tommt MacDonald was early on, because those guys will never take me seriously as a craftsman. But those guys don't make up the vast majority of woodworkers! Most woodworkers have small garage shops with a few hard bought tools. They will never make a Chippendale piece but they love what they do. Swartz and others are amazing. But I don't represent fine woodworkers, I try to represent regular woodworkers.

*Overview*- Like I've said, the point of Blue Collar Woodworking is to be entertaining, unique, and informative… in that order. If I wanted to be the next Norm Abram I would not use the name "Stumpy Nubs"! (Hard to be taken seriously with a name that sounds like cut off fingers!) I have had a lot of conversations with guys like Tommy MacDonald and Charles Neil, etc, and I love their stuff (I subscribe to Charles Neil's show and I watch all the Rough Cut, New Yankee Workshop, and Woodright Shop I can). I have no desire, or abillity to compete with them. My shtick is totally different and I like it that way. I like the mix of shop related projects, humor, tool reviews, etc we do. I like lots of variety because it keeps the show moving along. If someone isn't interested in the jig I am making, they may still watch because there is other stuff going on in each episode.

*I suppose the whole point if this thread is to help gauge where we are at this point.* We're 16 episodes in, about half way through what I would call a "season", and I am a firm believer of checking with the audience to make sure we are meeting their expectations, and how I could be doing it better. TV shows do that too, they just use ratings and focus groups. I use Lumberjocks!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

So it sounds like you already know most of what I told you. I think you just need to keep doing what you're doing. Other than that, I think the idea of a seperate blog post for each episode is a good idea. If nothing else, it's a starting point for discussion on each episode. That way, you can tweak things here and there.

I think you're reaching your target audience pretty well. You've come a long way for such a short time. You've definately done a lot more than most for gaining a following.

I like the idea of making the show longer. If you could handle it, some of us wouldn't mind twenty minute weekly shows even. You need to keep in mond though that some people can't watch shows that long because of bandwidth issues. So if you make a much longer show, I think the Stumpy Shorts (could we get another name that doesn't make us think of your underwear?) need to come on a more regular basis. If not you may lose some of your regular audience. 
As for me, I have a slow connection. I have to open your video, pause it, and go do something else for a while so it can load. That's the only way I can watch it without it being jerky and stopping every few seconds. I will do that though because I've gotten accustomed to watching all your shows. A lot of new viewers won't do that though. So the Stumpy Shorts is a way to lure them in.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I wonder how many people have slow connections? Since I run an internet business (not woodworking related) I have always had to have high speed internet. I suppose I just assume everybody does these days. But I am hearing more and more about people with slow connections. That could be a real problem I need to consider since we are developing a new website that may be photo and video heavy!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I have the best internet speed I can afford and it cost me close to fifty a month.
It is through my cable company. They advertise lightening fast speeds. It is is you get on at three in the morning before their systems bog down with so many people on it. If I try to watch a show in the middle of the day though I have to wait thrity minutes for a ten minute video to load.
The company told me it was my computer. I know for a fact they are wrong though. My wife's cousin, the computer guru, brought up his computer. It is a custom built thing that is so high tech that I can't even turn it on. He sits at home (He lives in a much larger city) and watches videos on it non-stop for hours with no lag time. He brings it here though and his does the same thing. 
It's the internet connection.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Keep the format.
Shorten the intro.
Get sound balanced.
"Method" camera to show more details of it being done.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Stumpy, anyone who would throw a good pastie away must either be overweight or slight unbalanced, but
then anyone who can spend a lot of time making sawdust and shavings and think they are happy might be
that way anyway. The miners in Butte, Mt. were the source of the pasties here in Montana. They are 
wonderful cold out of a lunch bucket or hot and fresh from the oven. (look up pasty or pastie on google)
and some of my waistline battle is caused by them. About your show. Just keep having fun making it, I am
to lazy to change, and I like it just the way it is, and will probably like it if you change it in a way that will make
you happy. When the networks pay you the big bucks, then you can worry about the schedule, just let us
know when it is available. Thank you for sharing your humor and interests.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

how about this jim, move the cartoon part that i love so much to the end of the show, that way those of us who do like it and want it can see it at the end, that way the morons )..just joking guys….....still get what they want and we can watch it at the very end…......yes im really set on wanting it in the show..i guess that is all i can say and do to try and save it…ill be very disappointed if its pulled, that i do know…well your the man, so do what you want…look forward to the next show…grizz


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

*WOOD*


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

PLEASE LEAVE STUMP YOUR COMMENTS HE HAS A WONDERFUL SHOW AND HE WOULD LIKE TO IMPROVE IT.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Rex & Tomj*- The sound issue is more complicated than just balancing it. I have professional software, and it does balance out audio levels. The problem is we haven't found a wireless microphone that doesn't give us too much feedback in the shop. So we have to record with the camera's built in mic. That is a much lower quality than the mic used to add the background narration, far too much for the software to balance out without scrambling the voice too much.

We're working on it, but it is going to be an expensive upgrade, so it'll be a few weeks yet.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Rex


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I like it just the way it is.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

When will we get the next great show?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

This weekend… I updated the "show thread" so that the top always tells when the next episode will be and what it will be about.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Are Pasties realy made with Lard? I saw a video with Jeff Danials "Escanaba in da Moonlight" What the heck is a Yooper? Is this off subject? Sorry


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Stumpy-There are a lot of places I can go for tool reviews. I think your strong suit is your humor, followed closely by your jigs and projects.

From a technical standpoint, you are already addressing the sound issue. I would be careful on camera angles … when you are addressing the camera full on, try to keep it at your eye level. You don't want to look up or down at your viewers … you want to look us straight in the eye.

-Gerry


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

If you watched Escanaba in da Moonlight, then you saw what a Yooper is! A Yooper is a person who lives in the upper peninsula of Michigan, called the U.P. Thus the name Yooper.

As for pasties… well, you just have to try them!


----------



## geoscann (Feb 27, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm pasties


----------



## bester (May 3, 2012)

I really like the show. I would echo what a few other posters have said about showing the tool/fixture in action. I saw in your original post that you are going to make plans available. That would be awesome. I enjoy the tool reviews and the projects


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

We've already been making plans available in the Stumpy Store! Check it out!


----------

